

Ask HN: Is there a way to create prepaid credit cards via API? - skennedy

Saw a startup launch today that displays on a phone temporary prepaid MasterCards that are valid. Is there an API to create these? Cannot find any major vendors that do this.
======
kolinko
You can ask this guys perhaps: <http://shop.bitcurex.com/>

They managed to do the cards with Bitcoins.

------
canterburry
Chase PaymenTech/Orbital has Gift Cards that are issued in the form of credit
cards. A Gift card in this sense functions just like a prepaid credit card.

Would that work for you?

------
iamchmod
They don't publish their api publicly but I believe they have capacity to do
so - <http://redwoodhfg.com>

------
AznHisoka
Which startup is this? Paypal used to do this with a plugin but they stopped a
few years ago and I've been trying to look for an alternative.

